# Richmond Penturners Turning for the Troops



## Cwalker935 (Nov 5, 2022)

The Richmond Woodturners will meet on Thursday, November 10 at 6:00 p.m. to turn pens for the troops.  As always we will meet at Woodcraft.


----------

